# 22 shorts for squirrel



## Spotlite (Jan 13, 2021)

Anyone else using them? Really quiet. I’m using them in Golden Marlin 39a lever action.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 13, 2021)

I use them, and cb shorts as well in my single shot. They work and shoot great.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 13, 2021)

Used to, a lot. Never see them for sale these days. I have a Winchester 250 that will run them.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 13, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Used to, a lot. Never see them for sale these days. I have a Winchester 250 that will run them.


I can grab you some boxes if you want them?? I can get those at a mom and pop shop just south of me. I will be headed to Kentucky the weekend of February 6th and to Gatlinburg the weekend of February 20.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 13, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> I can grab you some boxes if you want them?? I can get those at a mom and pop shop just south of me. I will be headed to Kentucky the weekend of February 6th and to Gatlinburg the weekend of February 20.


Nah, I'm good. I'll looks around and see what I can find. I just figured they had quit making them.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 13, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> Anyone else using them? Really quiet. I’m using them in Golden Marlin 39a lever action.



I use the subsonics that are LR instead...run fine in any weapon that uses a LR...


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 13, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I use the subsonics that are LR instead...run fine in any weapon that uses a LR...


Will try those.


----------



## snuffy (Jan 13, 2021)

What we used to kill our hogs with!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 13, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I use the subsonics that are LR instead...run fine in any weapon that uses a LR...


Does CCI still make those CB longs? We used to call them "posted land shells" when I was a teenager.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 13, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Does CCI still make those CB longs? We used to call them "posted land shells" when I was a teenager.



I think they do...the ones I have are Aquila and Hornady...

https://www.gunsandammo.com/editorial/5-best-subsonic-loads-22lr/367863


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 13, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Does CCI still make those CB longs? We used to call them "posted land shells" when I was a teenager.



My son shoots them out of the lever action .22 in town off the deck...they are quieter than the air rifle and they are fairly accurate and can kill squirrels...and copperheads...and he killed a rabid coon recently...


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 13, 2021)

A many of coon has been talked out of a tree with “CB caps”.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 13, 2021)

Couple of older boxes I have laying around. Had some that were .39 cents Somewheres


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 13, 2021)

I’ve killed a few rabbit with them too. Head shot and it’s over.


----------



## Mattval (Jan 13, 2021)

I bought a box of 500 aguilar shorts a few years ago.  I cannot get them to shoot accurate in my 22.  The sub sonic LRs are more accurate for me.  The shorts are cool and fun but shoot a pattern in my Marlin Model 25


----------



## Mark R (Jan 14, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> Anyone else using them? Really quiet. I’m using them in Golden Marlin 39a lever action.


thats a good rifle . been looking for a good deal on one


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 14, 2021)

Mark R said:


> thats a good rifle . been looking for a good deal on one


Thanks. This was one of the guns my Dad left to me when he passed. A lot of rabbits have went to the frying pan because of this gun. Original Golden.


----------



## lampern (Jan 14, 2021)

CCI still makes longs and shorts

Not many companies do


----------



## menhadenman (Jan 14, 2021)

Check out the Aquila subsonics. They're a short built like a long (60 grains!). Drop like a stone so not sure they'd be good for squirrels unless they're domesticated. I've used them to kill maybe 15 skunks and several groundhogs at short distance (most in my "have a heart" trap ).

https://www.aguilaammo.com/ammunition/1b220112/


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 15, 2021)

Mark R said:


> thats a good rifle . been looking for a good deal on one


Here’s mine with the Compact Sweet 22 BSA 2-7X32 scope that I just bought. Haven’t mounted scope yet. Laid it close enough to see what it’s going to look like. I love iron sights but wearing glasses messes me up.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 15, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Does CCI still make those CB longs? We used to call them "posted land shells" when I was a teenager.



I bought these last year, I think they are the same thing with just a different name.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 15, 2021)

I bought a box last week, CCI 29gr FMJ, 1st I have seen in a long time. $10.95 for 50rds.

Said they was suppose to get some hollow points in, I will keep checking back with them. I would like to have a couple of boxes of HP's


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 15, 2021)

Dutch said:


> I bought a box last week, CCI 29gr FMJ, 1st I have seen in a long time. $10.95 for 50rds.
> 
> Said they was suppose to get some hollow points in, I will keep checking back with them. I would like to have a couple of boxes of HP's


I stocked up a few years ago on 22 everything! I even bought 8 boxes of those 500 round of thunderheads too. I think my lowest stock level of 22 is 300 round of 22 mag. I think I have 9500 round of shorts but I like shooting those field rats too. Keep that 22 on me all the time, even bush hogging.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 15, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> I stocked up a few years ago on 22 everything! I even bought 8 boxes of those 500 round of thunderheads too. I think my lowest stock level of 22 is 300 round of 22 mag. I think I have 9500 round of shorts but I like shooting those field rats too. Keep that 22 on me all the time, even bush hogging.



I have on hand approximatly 12000 rds of 22lr, 600 rds of 22 Mag and 50 rds of 22 short, I got to pump up them 22 short numbers.

I got caught short on 22 lr in 2008...didnt even think about 22 shorts.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 15, 2021)

Dutch said:


> I have on hand approximatly 12000 rds of 22lr, 600 rds of 22 Mag and 50 rds of 22 short, I got to pump up them 22 short numbers.
> 
> I got caught short on 22 lr in 2008...didnt even think about 22 shorts.
> View attachment 1060793


Yup grab those shorts. Shooting out of that rifle is like shooting a pellet gun. Love to hear it plink stuff. Scoot a can across the yard. Plink them squirrels off my front porch out of that white oak in my front pasture. Just fun shooting.


----------



## lampern (Jan 15, 2021)

The problem is a lot of that bulk 22 is junk.

 But CCI and Aguila seem to be pretty decent in my experience


----------



## lampern (Jan 15, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I bought these last year, I think they are the same thing with just a different name.View attachment 1060786



Those are long rifle shells, not longs

CCI still makes the CBs in long, short and long rifle

https://www.cci-ammunition.com/rimfire/cci/cb/6-38.html

https://www.cci-ammunition.com/rimfire/cci/22_long/6-29.html


----------



## Dutch (Jan 15, 2021)

lampern said:


> The problem is a lot of that bulk 22 is junk.
> 
> But CCI and Aguila seem to be pretty decent in my experience



Federal runs fine in my M&P 15-22 amd Marlin and kills squirrels dead...ymmv.  Aquila is some filthy shooting ammo, but its works as well


----------



## lampern (Jan 15, 2021)

Seen a lot of issues with Remington and Winchester


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> Here’s mine with the Compact Sweet 22 BSA 2-7X32 scope that I just bought. Haven’t mounted scope yet. Laid it close enough to see what it’s going to look like. I love iron sights but wearing glasses messes me up.  View attachment 1060779


I just put that exact same scope on my old Winchester 250 lever-action last month. I like it a lot so far. Took it out and killed a mess of squirrels a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jan 16, 2021)

Any of these work quiet in a handgun? I noticed the Aquila subsonics  recommends a 20" barrel


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 16, 2021)

22 shorts/best pass on them-have had too many get away wounded plus hard to get accurate shot/bullets wobble off alot to me


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 16, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just put that exact same scope on my old Winchester 250 lever-action last month. I like it a lot so far. Took it out and killed a mess of squirrels a couple weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 1060812


Awesome!! Looks good!! Seems to be a decent scope so far.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 16, 2021)

Scott Rogers said:


> Any of these work quiet in a handgun? I noticed the Aquila subsonics  recommends a 20" barrel


The shorts are quieter than 22 longs in my revolver but not near as quiet as shooting them from a rifle. It’s noisy enough that they know you’re there.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2021)

Dad put this 1906 "carnie" .22 short in my hands when I was 6yo. Fuzzy tailed tree rats been in fear of their lives ever since. It only shoots shorts which is prob. the reason for the accuracy.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 16, 2021)

Batjack said:


> Dad put this 1906 "carnie" .22 short in my hands when I was 6yo. Fuzzy tailed tree rats been in fear of their lives ever since. It only shoots shorts which is prob. the reason for the accuracy.
> 
> View attachment 1060832


What model number is it Batjack?


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> What model number is it Batjack?


Same as year, Winchester #1906.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 16, 2021)

I have one I've had since 15 years old. Daddy got that one for me also. Mine shoots short,long, or long rifle. I saw and shot one in Cannes France,on the street at an arcade in '69 or '70. I was eating a hotdog with genuine french fries at the time. Didn't look, but that one was probably a littermate to yours.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> I have one I've had since 15 years old. Daddy got that one for me also. Mine shoots short,long, or long rifle. I saw and shot one in Cannes France,on the street at an arcade in '69 or '70. I was eating a hotdog with genuine french fries at the time. Didn't look, but that one was probably a littermate to yours.


They made one .22 short model before the 1906 that had a octogon shaped barrel that was used at the fairs also back in the days before they started using those bent barreled air guns.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 16, 2021)

Batjack said:


> They made one .22 short model before the 1906 that had a octogon shaped barrel that was used at the fairs also back in the days before they started using those bent barreled air guns.


1890 model


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> 1890 model


Yeah, I think that's it. Wish I could get one.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 16, 2021)

Batjack said:


> Yeah, I think that's it. Wish I could get one.


I'm pretty sure you could find one, the price though might scare you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2021)

Dusty Roads said:


> 22 shorts/best pass on them-have had too many get away wounded plus hard to get accurate shot/bullets wobble off alot to me


Shorts kill squirrels just fine. A train car wouldn’t hold the coons and groundhogs I’ve killed with them. Also killed several 300 lb hogs stone dead with shorts.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 16, 2021)

Old time farmers here in Georgia preferred shorts at hog killing time.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 16, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Old time farmers here in Georgia preferred shorts at hog killing time.


Wonder why?


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 16, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Wonder why?


They thought that the bullet would stop in the head and not have enough power to mess up any shoulder meat,that's what I was told. I've used long rifles with no problems. They also thought the shorts were cheaper,I've never seen that either,.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> They thought that the bullet would stop in the head and not have enough power to mess up any shoulder meat,that's what I was told. I've used long rifles with no problems. They also thought the shorts were cheaper,I've never seen that either,.




Yessir, that was exactly the reason. You have to be careful on the angle when you`re killing hogs with 22 longrifle bullets. Especially if they`re solids.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 16, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Shorts kill squirrels just fine. A train car wouldn’t hold the coons and groundhogs I’ve killed with them. Also killed several 300 lb hogs stone dead with shorts.


Yup. No telling how many rabbit, squirrel Ive killed with shorts. Shot a many of coon out the tree on dogs with shorts. Never shot a hog with them though. But I wouldn’t hesitate if I saw one while hunting. Killed some pen raised hogs with 22 long.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 17, 2021)

Can't help it fellas, woke up this morning thinking about this thread ..... go figure. All I could see was a bunch of squirrels running around in short pants freezing their tails off. Like I said - couldn't help it.

These aren't shorts but they are old. Both box - Rem and brick - HI-Power are full and intact. Stupid "smart" phone likes to flip pics a lot.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 30, 2021)

lampern said:


> Those are long rifle shells, not longs
> 
> CCI still makes the CBs in long, short and long rifle
> 
> ...


 Site saz unavailable


----------



## lampern (Jan 30, 2021)

sold out on midwayusa as well


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 30, 2021)

Well thankfully, I can vouch for the fact that a single shot 22 caliber 60 year old Marlin rifle loaded with a CCI "short" will execute an 8-10 lb Possum with no problem and you can't even hear the sound of it from 50 feet away.

This was accomplished at about 7:30 PM tonight as one of my have-a-heart traps had played enough games with this nuisance critter for way too long.  Just the light sound of "blap" and this critter took its last ride.


----------

